# Projektverwaltung



## sven2012 (12. Januar 2015)

Wenn das der falsche Bereich ist bitte verschieben. Danke.

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer browserbasierten Projektverwaltung.
Muss keine Buchhaltungstools etc. haben, mir reicht eine reine Projektverwaltung.

- Projekte anlegen
- Aufgaben Projekten zuordnen
- Aufgaben Teammitgliedern zuweisen
- Benutzerebenen / Rechte (nicht jeder Benutzer kann alle Projekte / Aufgaben einsehen)
- Meilensteine
- Deadline

Gibt es da was brauchbares?


----------



## ikosaeder (13. Januar 2015)

Brauchbar ist ein weiter Begriff.
Redmine ist ziemlich gängig.
http://www.redmine.org/


----------

